# new additions...



## paphioboy (Sep 30, 2007)

I was bad yesterday... bought about 10 new plants..bulbos mostly... here they are:
1. Bulbo virescens (formerly known as bulbo maximum, but the one from Asia, not Africa..it is a big plant, but neglected, so i got it cheap..) 
2. Coel. septemcostata? (looks like coel speciosa, noy sure of the correct name...)
3. Bulbo lasiochilum (i never knew this was so cute..!! such a miniature..)
4. Bulbo auratum
5. Bulbo (annandalei x siamense)
6. Bulbo elevatopunctatum
7. Bulbo (auratum x Lion King)
8. Bulbo curtisii/corolliferum/pulchellum
9. Bulbo appendiculatum (another miniature that gives comparatively large flowers)
10. Bulbo longiflorum
11. Dend farmeri (a small keiki, got it free  )


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 30, 2007)

Grandma M, i think i am a bad influence... you may start adding more bulbos to your wish list... hehehe...


----------



## Grandma M (Oct 1, 2007)

paphioboy said:


> Grandma M, i think i am a bad influence... you may start adding more bulbos to your wish list... hehehe...



YOU SURE ARE, but I love it. I fell in love with bulbos. I just ordered what the grower called a 'Monster" echinolabium. I hope the shipping cost isn't more than the price of the plant. I'll post a pic when it arrives.

Someone posted a pic of 'Agathe' a while back. I think it was you. It was a beautiful shade of rose/pink. I saved the pic and have been trying to find one here, but I'm told no one has a pink one like the picture. I want it so bad.......I would steal yours if I could.

About that 'Monster'. I am a widow, but if my husband were here I can almost hear him say, "Now where are you going to put that thing? Don't you think enough is enough?"

With orchids, enough is never enough.


----------



## CodPaph (Oct 1, 2007)

Beautiful collection of Bulbophyllum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanx for the photos! oke:


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 2, 2007)

Nope, grandma M, it wasn't me... i dun have any Agatha... incidentally, i might be looking for one too... =) 

oh, come on, Eric... there isn't much to see anyway... i got most of them as bare-root cuttings from the mother plants... i just potted them up temporarily before i bring them home this weekend... i'll post pics after i mount them up... PROMISE??


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2007)

OK that's fine thanx.


----------

